# Авиация > Современность >  МиГ-29УМ - украинские "мушки"

## cherven

После распада Советского Союза Украине досталось большое наследие. Одних  только истребителей МиГ-29 досталось около 240 машин. Наличие большого количества современных истребителей сразу позволило снять с вооружения несколько типов: Су-15, МиГ-23, МиГ-25. Эти самолеты были частично утилизированы, частично ржавеют на базах хранения, так как их дальнейшее использование маловероятно. С другой стороны МиГ-29 имеет срок службы 20 лет и к 2010 году исчерпает свой ресурс. По финансовым причинам маловероятна покупка новых истребителей, остается путь продления ресурса путем модернизации истребительного парка.
В 2001 году специалисты Национальной академии обороны Украины и Научного центра ВВС Украины предложили рассмотреть возможность модернизации истребителей МиГ-29 ВВС Украины и разработать программу их модернизации с учётом опыта применения боевой авиации в военных конфликтах 1990-х годов. Однако отсутствие финансирования затянуло процесс модернизации. И как всегда неожиданно финансы пришли из-за границы.
В 2005-2007 гг. из состава вооружённых сил Украины в Азербайджан продали 12 истребителей МиГ-29 и два учебно-боевых МиГ-29УБ. Перед продажей все самолеты прошли капитальный ремонт и модернизацию на Львовском авиаремонтном заводе. В ходе выполнения этого контракта был отработан «пилотный» проект модернизации украинского парка МиГ-29, в котором помимо Львовского авиаремонтного завода принимали участие предприятия «Оризон-Навигация» и ЗАО «Фазотрон-Украина», задействованное в модернизации бортовой РЛС (во время работ была увеличена дальность обнаружения и сопровождения цели за счёт обновления элементной базы). 
С помощью этого клиента впервые в 2006 году во Львове был успешно реализован пакет усовершенствований для МиГ-29. Вместо того, чтобы полагаться на производителя оригинального оборудования, пакет обновления в целом был основан на украинских разработках. Для некоторых конкретных компонентов, таких как радар Н019, усовершенствования были сделаны в сотрудничестве с украинским представителем разработчика, в данном случае ООО «Фазотрон-Украина». По итогам выполнения контракта министерство обороны Украины приняло решение назначить Львовский АРЗ головным предприятием по модернизации украинских МиГ-29.

----------


## cherven

28 февраля 2007 года министр обороны Украины А. С. Гриценко сообщил о выделении из специальных фондов министерства и государственного бюджета Украины 7,7 млн. гривен на завершение работ по разработке модернизированного варианта МиГ-29. Как сообщил в интервью командующий Воздушными силами ВСУ Анатолий Торопчин, модернизация самолётов МиГ-29 должна позволить продлить срок их службы до 35-40 лет с момента выпуска, а двигателей - до 20 лет, что должно было обеспечить возможность эксплуатации модернизированных самолётов ещё на 15-16 лет. 
Поскольку в этот период времени военно-политическое руководство Украины ещё не определилось с содержанием военной доктрины и страна сохраняла «внеблоковый» статус, а финансирование вооружённых сил было ограниченным, было принято решение о «малой программе модернизации» МиГ-29 до уровня МиГ-29МУ1 (который должен был стать промежуточным этапом к перспективному модернизированному варианту МиГ-29МУ2). 
Модернизация МиГ-29 до уровня МиГ-29МУ1 направлена на увеличение дальности обнаружения воздушных целей, улучшение точности выведения самолёта в заданную точку и расширение возможностей по контролю и регистрации функциональных параметров технического состояния самолета, двигателя и ряда бортовых систем.
В ходе модернизации истребитель проходит капитальный ремонт с продлением ресурса на Львовском авиаремонтном заводе, окрашивается в "пиксельный" камуфляж, на самолёт устанавливают интегрированный в БРЭО приемник системы спутниковой навигации СН-3307 производства «Оризон-Навигация» (за счёт чего увеличена точность навигации и дальность применения автоматизированных средств инструментальной посадки), специалистами «Фазотрон-Украина» производится замена блока приёмника Н019-09 бортовой РЛС Н019 (что позволило повысить её надежность за счёт использования новой, более современной элементной базы до 10-20 тысяч часов). Кроме того, сообщается о расширении спектра частот радиостанции под требования ICAO.
Повышению боевой эффективности самолёта должно также способствовать использование усовершенствованного ракетного оружия украинского производства (230-мм ракет класса «воздух-воздух» средней дальности Р-27ЭР1 и Р-27ЭТ1 производства государственной компании «Артем» с дальностью пуска до 95 км и перспективных 170-мм ракет «Грань» ближнего воздушного боя с тепловой головкой самонаведения, разработка которых поручена ГККБ «Луч» и ГАХК «Артем»). 
По состоянию на начало октября 2012 года стоимость программы модернизации одного МиГ-29 до уровня МиГ-29МУ1 (без учёта расходов на капитальный ремонт) составляла 2 млн. долларов США. В ноябре 2014 года стоимость модернизации одного МиГ-29 для вооружённых сил Украины оценивали в 29,166 - 29,167 млн. гривен (около 1 млн. долларов США). Полная модернизация применима только к одноместным истребителям, поскольку у двухместных нет радара.

----------


## cherven

В 2009 году завод освоил и начал модернизацию первых МиГ-29 до уровня МиГ-29МУ1 для ВВС Украины. Помимо ЛГАРЗ, в программе модернизации истребителя участвуют ещё несколько предприятий военно-промышленного комплекса Украины: ГП «Оризон-Навигация», ГП «Новатор», киевские ЗАО «Фазотрон-Украина», КБ лазерной техники, КП СПБ «Арсенал», ОАО НТК «Электронприбор», ООО "Авиарм" и ООО ТТЦ «Авиарадиосервис», а также львовское ОКБ «Текон-Электрон». 
23 декабря 2009 года приказом № 651 министерства обороны Украины модернизированный истребитель МиГ-29МУ1 был официально принят на вооружение. 
Принятая 16 сентября 2011 года "Концепция поддержки исправности и боевого потенциала парка авиационной техники ВС ВСУ до 2025 г." и принятая в феврале 2012 года "Государственная целевая оборонная программа развития вооружения и военной техники на 2012-2017 годы" предусматривали модернизацию дополнительного количества МиГ-29 до уровня МиГ-29МУ1.

----------


## cherven

Первым модернизацию до уровня МиГ-29МУ1 прошел бн. 29 заводской номер 2960731233 в марте 2009 года. За ним последовали бн. 11 заводской номер 2960728505 в феврале 2010 и бн. 03 заводской номер 2960729011 в июне 2011 года. Самолеты "29" и "11" имели камуфляж "Украинская флора", "03" вообще был раскрашен в цвета пилотажной группы "Украинские соколы", хотя никакого отношения к этой группе не имел, самолеты с таким камуфляжем называли "псевдосокол". Пиксельный камуфляж на ЛАРЗе начали наносить на МиГ-29 только с 2012 года. Поэтому первые МиГ-29МУ1 были такие разноцветные. Зато остальные были исключительно в пикселе.
В 2011 году завод передал в войска все три модернизированных МиГ-29МУ1. Первоначально истребители  были направлены для войсковых испытаний в 40-ю бригаду тактической авиации в Васильков. Позднее одна из этих машин была передана 204-й бригаде тактической авиации.

----------


## cherven

24 июня 2012 года завод завершил модернизацию ещё одного самолёта бн. 04 заводской номер 2960729036, четвёртый МиГ-29МУ1 был передан в 114-ю бригаду тактической авиации. Таким образом в каждой бригаде тактической авиации, имевшей на вооружении МиГ-29 оказалось по одному МиГ-29МУ1, а в «придворном» Василькове (40 брта) целых два модернизированный мига.
27-30 сентября 2012 года на 8-м международном авиакосмическом салоне "Авиасвит-XXI" в аэропорту Гостомель публике был официально представлен самолёт МиГ-29МУ1 с полным боекомплектом. Обман чистейшей воды. Под видом МиГ-29МУ1 на авиасалоне был показан МиГ-29 бн.2 заводской 2960729049, который после ремонта на ЛАРЗ получил пиксельный камуфляж. Этот самолет участвовал в АТО и был сбит в августе 2014 года в небе Донбасса. Настоящий модернизированный  МиГ-29 с бн. 02 заводской 2960731641 стал МиГ-29МУ1 только в 2016 году. На авиасалоне в интервью журналистам заместитель министра обороны Д. Л. Пляцук сообщил, что в составе украинских ВВС находятся четыре МиГ-29МУ1.

----------


## Rutunda

> 24 июня 2012 года завод завершил модернизацию ещё одного самолёта бн. 04 заводской номер 2960729036, четвёртый МиГ-29МУ1 был передан в 114-ю бригаду тактической авиации. Таким образом в каждой бригаде тактической авиации, имевшей на вооружении МиГ-29 оказалось по одному МиГ-29МУ1, а в «придворном» Василькове (40 брта) целых два модернизированный мига.
> 27-30 сентября 2012 года на 8-м международном авиакосмическом салоне "Авиасвит-XXI" в аэропорту Гостомель публике был официально представлен самолёт МиГ-29МУ1 с полным боекомплектом. Обман чистейшей воды. Под видом МиГ-29МУ1 на авиасалоне был показан МиГ-29 бн.2 заводской 2960729049, который после ремонта на ЛАРЗ получил пиксельный камуфляж. Этот самолет участвовал в АТО и был сбит в августе 2014 года в небе Донбасса. Настоящий модернизированный  МиГ-29 с бн. 02 заводской 2960731641 стал МиГ-29МУ1 только в 2016 году. На авиасалоне в интервью журналистам заместитель министра обороны Д. Л. Пляцук сообщил, что в составе украинских ВВС находятся четыре МиГ-29МУ1.


Никто не позиционировал его как МУ-1. Просто по традиции прилетел от ВВС. В 2006  был №33 31642, в 2008  №21- 28507,  ,в 2012 - №02-29049. миф о позиционировании пошел от западных споттеров считавших все в ппикселе  за МУ-1. В реале 3 МУ-1 были в 40 БТА.

----------


## cherven

Совершенно согласен с Вами. Меня удивил факт сообщений о первом показе МиГ-29МУ1 на 8-ом авиасалоне "Авиасвит-XXI" и отсутствии фотографий. Было много фото с разных ракурсов Су-27 и Су-25, а МиГ был только частично. С трудом нашел две фотографии, так сказать во всей красе и понял, что это не МУ1. Я тоже подумал, что в его роли выступил самолет, получивший пиксельный камуфляж и выглядевший очень эффектно. Тем более что из первой тройки VbU-29VE1 "29" и "11" были раскрашены в "украинскую флору" и "3" вообще "псевдосокол". Но пришла информация, что за два месяца до авиасалоне из ЛАРЗ вышел четвертый МиГ-29МУ1 в пиксельном камуфляже. Ведь можно было его и показать, лучшего подтверждения словам заместителя министра обороны Д. Л. Пляцука не найти. Но, по каким-то причинам не срослось, а жаль. По моему "04" на авиасалоне смотрелся бы не менее эффектно и к месту.
Спасибо за информацию по МиГ-29, принимавшим участие в авиасалоне "Авиасвит-XXI". У меня такой инфы не было.

----------


## cherven

Вот такое фото с 8-го авиасалона "Авиасвит XXI", красавец МиГ-29, жаль что не МУ1.

----------


## cherven

Нашел прекрасную фотосессию МиГ-29 бн.02 из 114 брта на 8-ом авиасалоне МиГ-29, авиасалон Авиасвит XXI, Гостомель, Украина

----------


## Red307

Почему "Артем" производит 27е ракеты с цифрой "1", а не полноценные?

----------


## cherven

> Почему "Артем" производит 27е ракеты с цифрой "1", а не полноценные?


Насколько я понимаю ситуацию, после распада Советского Союза, «Артем» продолжал выпускать полную линейку ракет и работать в качестве поставщика для российских вооруженных сил и на экспорт для российских истребителей.
После 2014 года было введено эмбарго на все оборонные торги с Россией, «Артем» был отрезан от Госмкб «Вымпел» в Москве, и в настоящее время компания опираясь на свои значительные проектные мощности разрабатывает новую продуктовую линейку на базе Р-27. В стремлении разработать новую линейку продуктов, независимых от российских компонентов, два украинских предприятия — Артем и Радионикс — вступили в кооперацию по программе создания новой версии ракеты воздух-воздух Р-27 «Вымпел». Получается, что цифра 1 используется для обозначения версии собственной разработки. Либо существует договоренность с Вымпелом о том что Артем будет самостоятельно выпускать только экспортный вариант Р-27 с цифрой "1". Чтобы не иметь претензий со стороны Вымпела. Но это только догадки.

----------


## Red307

Там вроде повествование от 200какого-то года шло.

----------


## cherven

> Там вроде повествование от 200какого-то года шло.


Из новой информации только сообщения что ракеты Р-27 с индексом "1" поставляются в Польшу и Казахстан. Другой информацией не располагаю.

----------


## cherven

Продолжаем рассказ по МиГ-29МУ1. 
К началу 2014 года специалистами ХНУВС был разработан вариант модернизации аппаратуры воспроизведения речевых сообщений П-591Б истребителей МиГ-29 (в результате которой за счёт замены блоков П-591-30 и П-591-48 компонентами, созданными с использованием новой элементной базы были уменьшены масса и габариты комплекта аппаратуры П-591Б). 
По официальным данным министерства обороны Украины, опубликованным в справочном издании "Белая книга Украины", в период с начала 2013 до конца 2015 года дополнительных МиГ-29МУ1 в войска не поступало. Вероятно поэтому было принято решение сконцентрировать все модернизированные МиГ-29МУ1 на одном аэродроме, создав боевое звено для несения боевого дежурства. На начало августа 2014 года в составе ВВС Украины имелось четыре МиГ-29МУ1, все четыре машины были сконцентрированы в составе 40-й бригады тактической авиации и базировались на аэродроме Васильков.

----------


## cherven

2016 был объявлен годом Воздушных сил вооруженных сил Украины. В связи с этим были выделены значительные средства на ремонт и модернизацию техники.
Так, весной 2016 года было заключено соглашение о первом ремонте шести истребителей МиГ-29 на общую сумму 230 млн грн. Указанный заказ ЛГАРЗ [Львовский государственный авиационно-ремонтный завод] выполнил и в две бригады тактической авиации в течение года поступили шесть истребителей. Это, в частности, борта "72", "73", "75", "76" в 114-ю БрТА, и "01" и "02" в 40-ю БрТА. Следует отметить, что "01" и "02" заводской номер 2960731641 были модернизированы до уровня МиГ-29МУ1. По состоянию на начало сентября 2017 года, все шесть МиГ-29МУ1 были сосредоточены в составе 40-й бригады тактической авиации и базировались на аэродроме Васильков.

----------


## cherven

В октябре 2017 года с ЛАРЗ передали в 40 брта МиГ-29МУ1 бн. 06 заводской номер 2960731232.
В июле 2018 года государственное предприятие «Львовский государственный авиаремонтный завод» в тесной кооперации с другими предприятиями «Укроборонпрома» завершило работы по модернизации истребителей МиГ-29 до уровня МиГ-29МУ1. 1 августа 2018 года в войска передали ещё два  МиГ-29МУ1, которые раньше выступали в пилотажной группе «Украинские соколы» : бн. 07 заводской 2960731222 и бн. 08 заводской 2960731239. 21 декабря 2018 года передали ещё одного бывшего «Украинского сокола», а теперь  МиГ-29МУ1 бн. 05 заводской 2960731227, 24 марта 2019 года - ещё один МиГ-29МУ1 (бн. 09 сн. 2960728504). Так получается, что из восьми «Украинских соколов» четыре стали МиГ-29МУ1.

----------


## cherven

Можем подвести итог модернизации МиГ-29МУ1:
№01 белый     2960731637        1990, пиксель,         в 2016 передан с ремонта
№02 белый    2960731641        1991, пиксель,        в 2016 передан с ремонта
№03 синий     2960729011        1990, псевдосокол, в июне 2011 передан с ремонта
№04 белый    2960729036        1990, пиксель,         в июне 2012 передан с ремонта в 114 брта
№05 белый    2960731227        1990, пиксель,         в декабре 2018 передан с ремонта
№06 белый    2960731232        1990, пиксель,         в октябре 2017 передан с ремонта
№07 белый    2960731222        1990, пиксель,         в августе 2018 передан с ремонта
№08 белый    2960731239        1990, пиксель,         в августе 2018 передан с ремонта 
№09 белый    2960728504        1990, пиксель,         в марте 2019 передан с ремонта 
№11 синий    2960728505        1990, украинская флора, в феврале 2010 передан с ремонта
№14 белый    2960728506	   1990, пиксель, в ноябре 2019 передан с ремонта
№15 белый    2960725860	   1988, пиксель, в ноябре 2019 передан с ремонта
№16 белый    2960725863	   1988, пиксель, 9 октября 2020 передан с ремонта
№17 белый    29607ххххx	    ????, пиксель, в начале 2020 передан с ремонта
№33 белый    2960731642	   1991, пиксель, 7 декабря 2020 передан с ремонта
№29 синий    2960731233        1990, украинская флора в марте 2009 передан с ремонта

Все самолеты версии "9-13", все стоят на вооружении 40 брта (Васильков), почти все несут пиксельный камуфляж.

----------


## Rutunda

> Можем подвести итог модернизации МиГ-29МУ1:
> №01белый     29607ХХХХХ       1990, пиксель,         в 2016 передан с ремонта
> №02 белый    2960731641        1991, пиксель,        в 2016 передан с ремонта
> №03синий     2960729011        1990, псевдосокол, в июне 2011 передан с ремонта
> №04 белый    2960729036        1990, пиксель,         в июне 2012 передан с ремонта в 114 брта
> №05 белый    2960731227        1990, пиксель,         в декабре 2018 передан с ремонта
> №06 белый    2960731232        1990, пиксель,         в октябре 2017 передан с ремонта
> №07 белый    2960731222        1990, пиксель,         в августе 2018 передан с ремонта
> №08 белый    2960731239        1990, пиксель,         в августе 2018 передан с ремонта 
> ...


31232 летал в Канаду в начале 90х .
По неподтвержденным данным 01 это 31236

----------


## cherven

> 31232 летал в Канаду в начале 90х .
> По неподтвержденным данным 01 это 31236


Вот спасибо, есть от чего оттолкнуться, буду проверять эту версию. Я помню этот борт, он вместе со спаркой "02" выступал в Канаде. Красивая раскраска, красивый пилотаж. Говорят, что именно их выступление в Канаде и привело к появлению в Украине пилотажной группы "Украинские соколы".

----------


## cherven

История модернизации МиГ-29МУ1 закончилась, но началась история МиГ-29МУ2. И сразу чудеса.
В 2018 году Львовский авиаремонтный завод начал модернизацию первого МиГ-29 до уровня МиГ-29МУ2. Сообщается, что переоборудование истребителя запланировано завершить до конца 2018 года и в начале 2019 года передать самолёт на испытания. Первым МиГ-29МУ2 стал бн.12 заводской номер 2960729356. Но подождите. Этот самолет с бортовым номером 40 в 1990 году был передан из 161 ИАП (Лиманское) в 86 ИАП (Маркулешты), откуда в 1994 году был продан в Йемен.
Я что-то упустил? Действительно, в начале 1993 г. к молдавским МиГ-29 проявил интерес Южный Йемен, на территории которого шла гражданская война. Всего предполагалось продать 12 самолетов. К продаже в первой партии были подготовлены три МиГ-29 "9-13" и один МиГ-29УБ "9-51". Все предназначенные к продаже самолеты были перекрашены в зелено-голубые цвета с нанесением на четырех из них опознавательных знаков ВВС Южного Йемена. Однако довести до реального летного состояния, похоже, удалось только один МиГ-29 и один МиГ-29УБ, которые и были доставлены транспортными самолетами в Йемен в мае-июне 1993 г. Остальные перекрашенные в цвета ВВС Южного Йемена МиГ-29 так и остались в ВВС Молдовы.
Выходит что 2960729356 не отправился в Йемен, а каким-то чудесным образом попал на Львовский АРЗ и стал первым МиГ-29МУ2, с пиксельным камуфляжем и новым бортовым номером 12.

----------


## cherven

Я люблю фантазировать, и вот что придумал. 
Перед продажей самолеты не только перекрашивают в цвета заказчика, но и проходят предпродажный ремонт. Первая партия молдавских МиГ-29, состоящая из трех боевых и одной спарки, возможно проходили ремонт на Львовском АРЗ. Спарка и один боевой были отремонтированы, и отправились в Йемен. Ремонт двух боевых по какой-то причине застопорился. Я думаю, задержка была по финансовым проблемам. Пока шел поиск решения проблемы, Южный Йемен гражданскую войну проиграл, а объединенный  Йемен не стал покупать эти самолеты из-за их плохого технического состояния. Поскольку самолеты не были проданы, то и денег за их ремонт скорее всего не нашлось. Я думаю, что 2960729356 оставили на ЛАРЗе в качестве оплаты за ремонт остальных.
Почему мне нравится эта гипотеза. Когда Молдова решила продать последние МиГ-29 в Перу, то ремонт МиГ-29 они проводили уже в Белоруси (так как Львовский АРЗ, наверное, отказался делать ремонт за натуроплату) и были сообщения что в качестве оплаты за ремонт Молдова оставила на белорусском АРЗ два МиГ-29. А я как раз не могу отследить судьбу двух молдавских МиГ-29 после этого ремонта. Если это правда, то они обязательно всплывут в белорусских ВВС. Будем искать.

Знатоки! Может кто-то знает как все было на самом деле, ведь истина дороже фантазий

----------


## Red307

Что входит в модернизацию МУ2?

----------


## cherven

> Что входит в модернизацию МУ2?


Сейчас привожу информацию в удобочитаемый вариант и все что нашел выложу.

----------


## cherven

> 31232 летал в Канаду в начале 90х .
> По неподтвержденным данным 01 это 31236


То что нашел с утра по-раньше
31232 это Украинский сокол №101, сейчас он в 40 брта МиГ-29МУ1 №06
31236 такого борта я не нашел
зато нашел информацию, что в Канаде в 1992 был 07542, может это он скрывается под номером "01" МиГ-29МУ1

----------


## cherven

Чем же МиГ-29МУ2 будет отличаться?
В базовую комплектацию "советского" МиГ-29 будут внесены весьма существенные усовершенствования, которые позволят использовать не только неуправляемое авиационное вооружение, но и управляемое оружие, причем как управляемые ракеты класса "воздух–поверхность", так и управляемые бомбы. Согласно открытым данным, будет усовершенствована система управления оружием 20ПM, установлена бортовая интегрированная аппаратура навигации и посадки "Курс-93М" и заменена навигационная система РСБН A-323. Обновится радиостанция Р-862. Система бортовой интегрированной аппаратуры навигации и посадки «Курс-93М» позволит производить посадку в автоматическом режиме.

Модернизация комплекса управления оружием 20ПМ ведет к перепрофилированию истребителя в штурмовик, который должен иметь вооружение класса «воздух-поверхность». 
Еще одной изюминкой этой модификации может стать применение системы радиоэлектронной защиты летательных аппаратов "Омут" от киевской фирмы "Радионикс". Комплекс обороны самолетов «Омут» решает две задачи. Во-первых, осуществляет радиоэлектронную разведку. Во-вторых, обеспечивает радиоэлектронное противодействие как радарам ПВО, так и радиолокационным головкам самонаведения ракет (ГСН). Правда, не вполне понятно, насколько удачно «Радоникс» справится с аппаратурной реализацией этих задач. Потому что у фирмы не совсем подходящий профиль. Она позиционирует себя как разработчика радиолокационных систем. Для разведки, это вполне подходит. Однако радиоэлектронная борьба — это несколько иной род деятельности. Более того, среди продукции фирмы обнаруживаются лишь СВЧ-генераторы и приемники.

----------


## cherven

Ракеты «воздух-воздух» штурмовику без надобности. Как оказалось, к ноябрю 2019 года будут утилизированы 188 управляемых авиационных ракет класса "воздух - воздух" Р-73.
Причем 152 единиц - это Р-73К с радиолокационным неконтактным взрывателем, еще 36 штук - Р-73Л с оптическим лазерным взрывателем. Все изделия начинены взрывчатым веществам окфол.
Оказывается, что данная партия средств поражения исчерпала свои сроки хранения, и их невозможно использовать по назначению.

----------


## cherven

Средств для нанесения воздушных ударов по земле на Украине не столь уж и много. И все они относятся к советскому периоду. Правда, над ними колдует КБ «Луч». У «Луча» меньше опыта создания вооружения воздушного базирования, чем наземного. КБ занимается этой тематикой лишь 7 лет. Причем на этом направлении продукция, в отличие от вполне приличных ПТРК, не впечатляет. Все работы сводятся в основном к некоторой переделке советских неуправляемых авиационных ракет С-8, которые переименовали в АР-8.
При этом до сих пор непонятно, какие именно ракеты планируется применять с новых МиГов. Ведь на вооружении ПСУ остались только ракеты Х-29 с небольшой дальностью применения в 10 км, которая не позволяет "штурмовому" МиГу запускать ракеты, не заходя в зону действия даже таких устаревших систем ПВО вроде "Стрела-10" или "Оса", находящихся на вооружении в Донбассе.
В июле 2019 года на авиационном полигоне "Повурск" на Волыни впервые за 23 года провели испытания авиационного ракетного вооружения. Об этом сообщает пресс-служба Министерства обороны. Отмечается, что летный экипаж осуществил поражения наземных целей авиационными управляемыми ракетами Х-29Л и Х-29Т. Работал фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-24М. Были сообщения, что этими ракетами хотят вооружить МиГ-29МУ2. Также предполагается использование и крылатой ракеты «воздух-поверхность» Х-29 образца 1980 года с лазерной головкой самонаведения и дальностью в 10 км. Ракета достаточно мощная, вес ее боевой части превышает 300 кг. Однако недостаток при использовании ее на МиГ-29 состоит в том, что самолет на пределе способен поднять лишь три ракеты. Для истребителя это не столь страшно, для штурмовика слишком мало.

----------


## cherven

«Деловая столица» уповает на то, что затянувшаяся разработка первой украинской самонаводящейся бомбы завершится к моменту принятия штурмовика на вооружение. Правда, когда случится этот момент — неизвестно. Поскольку украинская промышленность никогда прежде не создавала столь сложных боеприпасов. Бомба должна быть оснащена телевизионной камерой, которая играет роль головки самонаведения, заложенной в памяти картой местности и органами управления полетом.
Есть сведения, что военные делают ставку на корректируемую авиационную бомбу, которая уже довольно долго разрабатывается ГосКБ "Луч". По данным СМИ, она оснащена телевизионной головкой самонаведения, обеспечивающей захват целей под носителем и автоматическое наведение в автономном полете с реализацией принципа "сбросил–забыл". Есть проекты оснащения обыкновенных "чугунных" бомб головкой самонаведения — по крайней мере, один из образцов демонстрировался во время недавней выставки "Оружие и безопасность-2017".

----------


## cherven

Уважаемые знатоки!
Подскажите пожалуйста заводской номер МиГ-29МУ1 бн 01.

----------


## cherven

> То что нашел с утра по-раньше
> 31232 это Украинский сокол №101, сейчас он в 40 брта МиГ-29МУ1 №06
> 31236 такого борта я не нашел
> зато нашел информацию, что в Канаде в 1992 был 07542, может это он скрывается под номером "01" МиГ-29МУ1


Извиняюсь был не прав. Действительно в канаде бн.01 это 31232, который позже стал Украинским соколом №101, а сейчас он в 40 брта МиГ-29МУ1 №06

----------


## cherven

Модернизация МиГ-29 продолжается
14 и 16 ноября 2019 года Львовский АРЗ закончил модернизацию до уровня МУ1 еще двух МиГ-29 бн. 14 белый и бн. 15 белый. Обе машины окрашены в пиксельный камуфляж и направлены для прохождения службы в 40 брта (Васильков).

----------


## Red307

........

----------


## Rutunda

> ........


Вот и МУ2 пошел. Интересно- просто облет по ассиметрии или же на Яворов пуски проводить?

----------


## Red307

> Вот и МУ2 пошел. Интересно- просто облет по ассиметрии или же на Яворов пуски проводить?


Пишут, что "продолжаются испытания"

Тривають випробування МіГ-29МУ2 | MilitaryAviation.in.UA

----------


## boyan

Вообще то "мушками" в авиации всегда называли датчики МУ-615 :)
А модернизация видимо сводится к хотелкам. Ну максимум навигацию спутниковую прикрутили и устройства выброса, скопированные с российских переназвали. Полноценные испытания по заявленному объему займут не менее 4-5 лет, причем не прерывающиеся с штатом испытателей и методиками ГЛИЦ. На Украине это невозможно в принципе.

----------


## Антоха

> Извиняюсь был не прав. Действительно в канаде бн.01 это 31232, который позже стал Украинским соколом №101, а сейчас он в 40 брта МиГ-29МУ1 №06


откуда такая уверенность?

----------


## cherven

Только в одной статье нашел заводские номера пары МиГ-29 , выступавшей в Канаде. Остальные ограничиваются бортовыми 01 и 02. Альтернативной информации у меня нет

----------


## cherven

Удивительно, но нашел первоисточник информации в контакте
https://vk.com/wall359767929_1424

----------


## cherven

28 мая 2020 года МиГ-29 МУ2 бн.12 выполнил пуск ракет класса «воздух-поверхность» Х-29Т.
Двойной пуск управляемых ракет Х-29Т модернизированным МиГ-29МУ2,по наземным учебным целям был произведен на авиационном полигоне Повурск в Ковельськом районе на Волыни.

https://mil.in.ua/uk/news/rozpochaly...sfb7ggvsyEiLng

----------


## cherven

В начале 2020 года 40 брта получила МиГ-29МУ1 с бн.17

В начале октября добавился еще один МиГ-29МУ1 с бн.16 заводской номер 2960725863

----------


## cherven

Львовский авиаремонтный завод передал 40-й БрТА модернизированный МиГ-29МУ1 бортовой номер 33. на самолет установлена новая авионика и капитально отремонтированы двигатели. И он сменил свой пиксель

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/5819638.html

----------

